# Old thread Pigs?



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello!
Does anyone have pigs? I show meat pigs through 4-H and i was just wondering about anyone else! 
-BettaTalk


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Don't have any pigs but I think showing livestock is awesome! Every year we have big pig, cow, sheep, and goat shows at the state fair. It always fun to watch people compete. I myself, would love to show cows in the future. How does one get into showing pigs?


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Well I am part of a club called 4-H so I show my pigs through that program. I basicly go from fair to fair with my animals. You might have to pay a small fee if you want to show in a certain show but if you win you'll get it all back in the end. Livestock is a lot of fun. You can make some big money doing that. Same wth pigs. You should look into FFA or 4-H.
-BettaTalk


----------

